# Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?



## Nathenhale (2. Mai 2016)

*Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Hallo ,

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr für euer System ausgegeben habt und wie ihr dazu steht? Habt ihr nach eurer Meinung zu viel Gezahlt ? War es genau richtig ? usw? 

Also bei mir es ja so ich habe mit ca. 2000 Euro gezahlt für alles. Ich Rechne aber auch mein Altes Nt ein und meine 2 alten Grakas (Radon 7970GHZ/ NV GTX460 Hawk) zudem noch mein altes Gehäuse (Aerocool Predator X1). Den die habe ich zwar nicht mehr im system aber das eigentlich System hat sich seit anfang 2012 nicht geändert also CPU Ram Mainboard ist das selbe nur drumherum wurde es verändert und mehr. Leistungstechnisch ist das sicher keine 2000 Euro wert aber allein schon die Festplatten waren ja Teuer genung, dazu kommt dann noch die Teuere Wakü und das Geld was ich für Lüfter usw ausgegeben habe. 

Ob ich was Bereue soviel Geld für meinen PC ausgeben zu haben? Nein ! Macht es sinn so viel Geld für einen PC auszugeben? Ich glaube nicht wirklich. Würde ich es wieder machen? Ja! Brodwell-E ich komme


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Alles in allem in den letzten paar Jahren? Rund 10K (bevor einer schreit, die Hälfte davon geht auf Bildschirm, DAC und Kopfhörer, so ne Voll-WaKü mit MoRa ist auch nicht günstig... die reine echte "Hardware" in dem Sinne, also Board/RAM/CPU/Grakas/SSD/HDD ist also nicht so extrem viel gewesen, wenn auch weit überm Schnitt).

Wars das wert? Ja. Definitiv.

Würde ichs wieder tun? Ich hätte es schon getan wenns was sinnvolles zu kaufen gäbe für mich. 
CPU aufrüsten? Fast sinnlos. Grafikkarte die wesentlich schneller ist als zwei GTX980? Vielleicht 2017 im Laden. Mehr Speicher? Kein Bedarf aktuell. Gibt momentan einfach niemanden der mein Geld haben will.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Wenn ich noch meine Peripherie einrechne dann sind wir grob bei so ca . 3500  550 Euro Monitore 2 stück(beide zusammen)  HS 120  Keyboard 200 maus 60 Anlage 250 mauspad nen zwanie Lenkrad 250 Joystick 40 Controller 60 (alter ps3 ). Ihr sieht da kommt einiges zusammen.


----------



## Turbo1993 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Schwierig zu sagen. Anschaffungskosten waren ca. 800€, aber was ich in den letzten 12 Jahren rein gesteckt habe, ist schwierig zu schätzen  Vielleicht so im Schnitt 250€ pro Jahr. Also  Summa Summarum 3800€. Bereut habe ich es nie. Einzig ein gebrauchter i7 2600K + gebrauchtes Z77 Board für 250€ ist mir bei Zeiten abgeraucht. Aber am Ende gab es immer Erfahrung, Spaß und meist auch Rechenleistung und/oder Komfort


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Ich glaube das nannte man Geld was ich dafür hatte springen lassen müssen. Wert vielleicht knapp um 3k ohne Klappstulle


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Über zig Jahre wohl mehrere Tausend Teuro. Hat sich aber mMn immer gelohnt, weil ich viel Leistung für angemessen Knete gekauft hab. Alles von meinem eigenen Geld, also nicht "der Papa hat die Taschen voll".
Bereuen tue ich nichts (höchtens 2 billig NT von 2003-2007), denn Geld geht immer weg und das Hobby sollte es einem wert sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich glaube das nannte man Geld was ich dafür hatte springen lassen müssen.



Ja, ich habs auch zuerst mit Vitaminbonbons versucht aber die wollten sie nicht.
Glücklicherweise waren sie mit ein paar wertlosen digitalen Zahlen auch zufrieden. 

Aber die Größenordnung ist tatsächlich weit teurer als mein "eigentliches" Hobby (Musik) - da kaufste dir mal ein Instrument für in meinem Falle grob 3000€ - das dann aber auch minimum 10 Jahre durchtröten muss. Das ist gegenüber "PC" gradezu ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## shootme55 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Naja mein PC hab ich 2009 zusammengestellt und zwischendurch aufgerüstet. Damals hat das System mit i7-920, 2x Radeon 4870CF, 6GB Ram und 2x 1TB Festplatten knapp 1500 Euro gekostet. dazu kamen noch 2 Bildschirme, Tastatur, Maus und ein Soundsystem, also nochmal 500 Euro. Jetzt mal abgesehn von der sonstigen Peripherie wie Scanner, Plotter, Laserjet, Headset, Mic, Hubs, Sticks, WLAN, u.s.w. sind wir bei ca. 2000 Euro. Zwischendurch hab ich aber noch nachgerüstet. Erst eine GTX 570, dann eine 970, einen NH-D15, einen gebrauchten Xeon, eine SSD, Netzteil, USB3/SATA3, also hab ich da nochmal (nach Abzug der inzwischen verkauften Teile) ca. 900 Euro reingesteckt. Bereuen tu ich es nicht wirklich. Aber ich denk in diesem Forum ist die Frage nach Reue die Falsche. 

Bereuen tu ich eher dass ich so manche Hardware VERKAUFT habe. Vor allem um eine gemoddete passiv gekühlte Voodoo 5 PCI tuts mir leid. Die Karte hab ich damals für unter 100 Euro abgegeben und heut könnt ich sie gut brauchen, abgesehn davon wär sie jetzt das vielfache wert. 

Andere Hobbies sehe ich als weniger kostenintensiv an. Eine meiner Posaunen hat zwar auch knapp 5k gekostet, aber die hab ich wesentlich länger in Verwendung als den PC. Beim Mountainbike muss ich erst noch herausfinden wie lang das Teil durchhält. aber bei 2k müssens auch einige Jahre sein.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Danke hier mal an alle die bis jetzt dazu was geschrieben haben. Ist immmer wieder hochinterresant was die Leute alles in ihrem System Haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

in den letzten 5 Jahren hatte ich wohl um die 40k ausgegeben aber auch nur da ich eine Zeit sehr intensiv für andere PCs gebaut hatte. Der nette Nebeneffekt war dabei das man nicht mehr alles haben musste was vielleicht später für Enttäuschungen sorgte.


> Ja, ich habs auch zuerst mit Vitaminbonbons versucht aber die wollten sie nicht.


Das war ja auch völlig falsch du hättest Muscheln nehmen müssen oder Glasperlen


----------



## Hansi92 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Für Haupt und 2. PC ca. 3800€ mit allen drum und dran. Das war innerhalb von 4 Jahren. Hätte bedeutend sparen können wenn ich mich vorher mehr informiert hätte. Dann gebe es aber auch nichts zum  Basteln. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimiblu (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Ich hab wohl in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht mehr als 1600€ für Pc und Peripherie ausgegeben (gaaaanz grob geschätzt). Meine Priorität liegt definitiv auch auf anderen Hobbies, bzw. anderen Dingen. Zudem ist neben Studium+eigener Wohnung und nur nem kleinen Nebenjob auch kein größerer Sprung drin in nächster Zeit.

Naja, sobald ich nicht mehr weiß wohin mit der Kohle...neue Hardware 

edit: diese Tapatalk signatur macht mich wahnsinnig


----------



## shootme55 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Naja es war ja nur vom Haupt-PC die Rede. Schau mal in meine Signatur, da stehn noch 2 von 10 Systemen die ich zuhaus hab


----------



## Malkolm (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Über die letzten ~15Jahre gerechnet ca. 350€/Jahr für Hardware. Dazu 150€/Jahr für Strom und nochmal grob 300€/Jahr für Software.

Das sind also gute 2€/Tag. Worth it!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> edit: diese Tapatalk signatur macht mich wahnsinnig



Ach was, ich find das richtig geil


----------



## magicbrownie (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Puh gute Frage.... Gekauft hab ich ihn für ca 700 vor nem Jahr, seitdem ne Maus und ne Tastatur (90 euro im Marktplatz), n Mousepad (n zehner), n Bildschirm (70 im Marktplatz), n Headset (50 euro) und Spiele(~100 euro) also so n knappen Tausender im letzten jahr.
Zuviel gezahlt? Nope.
Würd ichs wieder machen? Würde sogar mehr ausgeben, aber als armer schüler ist das alles nicht so leicht 


Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Überschlagsmäßig habe ich gut 3,4k€ für Hardware (also PC + Peripherie) ausgegeben. 
Da könnte man den 700€ Fertig-PC abziehen. 

Wenn es rein um die jetzige Hardware geht sind es etwa: 
2,2k€ 
Aber da wären es ohne Peripherie (externe Festplatten, KH, Maus, Tastatur, Monitor) sowas um 1500-1600€. 

Bin damit schon zufrieden, und die Hardware wird vermutlich auch noch eine Weile so bleiben.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Für alles, was im Gehäuse steckt, ca. 2500€.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jemall (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Naja auch etwa 1600 € für Hardware, 300 Peripherie und Strom. Dazu kommen etwa 400 € an Software im Jahr 

Gesendet von meinem PC mit meinen Fingern


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Ich könnte jetzt meine ganzen Rechnungen durchwühlen, aber ich schätze mal um die 5k werden es schon sein. In den letzten 7 Jahren versteht sich. Ich kaufe nicht oft, aber wenn, dann richtig und das es sich auszahlt und Sinn macht.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Wenn ich meinen Alten Rechner für 400 Euro einrechne dann komme ich auf ca 4k. 
Zum alten Rechner das war ne Harcore Gamingmaschiene  mit einem Intel e7400 ner Gt9800 und WD-VS 500GB und nem 32 fachen IDE laufwerk. Dazu noch nen Krasses 10 Euro gehäuse und nen krasses 350 Watt No Name Netzteil. Ja das ding war schon nen geiles Gerät.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Nun, die letzten Jahre stagniert ja alles, und die aktuellen Konsolen haben die Anforderungen auch ein Stück hochgetrieben deswegen hab ich aktuell mal wieder etwas mehr ausgegeben. Aktuell kostet mein PC ca. 1,5K  und nochmals ca. 800€ für Peripherie incl. Monitor.
Das ganze innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre zusammengekauft. Wenn man den ausgangs PC dazurechnet, kommen nochmal 270€ für meine alte HD7950 dazu sowie ca. 500€ für meinen alten i5 mit Board und RAM.

Für Games gebe ich jährlich höchst unterschiedliche Beträge aus. In den letzten Steam sales ware es etwas mehr, da ich mir meine alten Lieblingsspiele aus sämtlichen Jahrgängen zusammengekauft habe. Hab somit endlich auch alle Games bis 2016 in meiner Bibliothek. Das sind zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich viele (ca 150) aber ich geh da lieber nach qualität statt quantität. Die Zeit die ich investieren muss hat für mich einen höheren Wert als das Geld, das ich dafür bezahlen muss (bekommt man eh hinterhergeschmissen). Ansonsten kaufe ich eben, was mir zusagt. Das können dann jährlich 200€ sein oder auch 500€.

In Zukunft werde ich aber wieder deutlich weniger ausgeben. Solange ich 60 FPS bei ner zeitgemäßen Auflösung bei etwas verbesserter Konsolengrafik erreiche bin ich zufrieden. Aktuell ist das etwas teuer geworden, aber sobald es billiger geht, werde ich auch billiger kaufen. Ständig Ultra Details lohnen sich einfach in keinster Weise. Letzen endes ist es eh nur Konsolengrafik in "etwas schärfer". Und wenn man die Ports bzw. AAA Games durch hat, dann zockt man eh wieder irgendwelche Online Games, die fast keine Leistung brauchen...

Letzten Endes war ich mit meinem alten 800€ PC als die alten konsolen noch am Markt waren leistungsmäßig genauso zufrieden, wie jetzt mit meinem 1,5K PC. Meine Ansprüche and Framerate, Auflösung und Grafikqualität sind die selben geblieben., die Komponenten sind einfach viel teurer geworden und gleichzeitig haben die neuen Konsolen die mindestanforderungen der Spiele drastisch erhöht.
Wenn die Preise weiter steigen, dann werd ich mich von der Plattform auch verabschieden, und wenn die Konsolenzyklen deutlich kürzer werden könnte das auch durchaus eintreten. Kommt halt drauf an, wie stark die Grafik gepushed wird. Wenn die NEO Hardware für 1080p 30 bei neuen Spielen reichen soll, dann wird eine GTX 1080 wohl gerade so für meine Ansprüche ausreichen, was mir zu teuer wäre. Vermutlich wirds aber bei der NEO eher auf 1080p60 hinauslaufen, womit sich die Anforderungen neuer Spiele nicht verändern würden. Man wird es sehen...

PC macht halt erst richtig spaß, wenn man Leistungsmäßig überlegen ist und sich von Konsolen absetzen kann und höhere Auflösungen sowie Framerates fahren kann. Wenn die Konsolen aber immer halbwegs aktuell bleiben, dann wird dieser Anspruch am PC zwangsläufig extrem teuer und damit würde es sich für mich auch nicht mehr lohnen. Es wäre a) teuer und b) zeitaufwändig.


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Hab mir Anfang letztes Jahr meinen ersten eigenen PC von selber erwirtschaftetem Geld gegönnt. Mit Sachen wie Kartenleser, Wlan-Stick, .. grob 1400€. 200€ für externe Festplatten die es schon etwas länger gibt, 350€ für den Eizo-Monitor + 150€ für Maus und Tastatur der seit 4 Jahren läuft. Vor kurzem ist dann noch Kopfhörer + Soundkarte dazugekommen für 250€. Macht in der Summe 2350€ in den letzten 5 Jahren, dann ist aber auch alles dabei, abgesehen von meinem kleinen Teufelsystem, aber das hat für mich nichts mit dem eigentlichen PC zu tun.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nun, die letzten Jahre stagniert ja alles, und die aktuellen Konsolen haben die Anforderungen auch ein Stück hochgetrieben deswegen hab ich aktuell mal wieder etwas mehr ausgegeben. Aktuell kostet mein PC ca. 1,5K  und nochmals ca. 800€ für Peripherie incl. Monitor.
> Das ganze innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre zusammengekauft. Wenn man den ausgangs PC dazurechnet, kommen nochmal 270€ für meine alte HD7950 dazu sowie ca. 500€ für meinen alten i5 mit Board und RAM.
> 
> Für Games gebe ich jährlich höchst unterschiedliche Beträge aus. In den letzten Steam sales ware es etwas mehr, da ich mir meine alten Lieblingsspiele aus sämtlichen Jahrgängen zusammengekauft habe. Hab somit endlich auch alle Games bis 2016 in meiner Bibliothek. Das sind zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich viele (ca 150) aber ich geh da lieber nach qualität statt quantität. Die Zeit die ich investieren muss hat für mich einen höheren Wert als das Geld, das ich dafür bezahlen muss (bekommt man eh hinterhergeschmissen). Ansonsten kaufe ich eben, was mir zusagt. Das können dann jährlich 200€ sein oder auch 500€.
> ...



Erstmal danke für den langen und ausführlichen Poste. Es schön in diesem Forum auch mal die andere seite des ganzen Themas zu sehen und dann noch so schön Agumentiert einfach klasse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Hardware oder Software. 

1 x EdgeShop.de - Ihr Online-Shop fur Solid Edge | Catia V5 Einzelplatzlizenz | Komplettlosunganbieter fur Solid Edge und PLM
je Stunde: Preise eCADFEM: eCADFEM - Engineering Software on Demand

Da spielen die Hartwarekosten keine Rolle


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

PC ca 550€
Laptop  400€


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Viel.
Genau richtig.
Ist halt ein Hobby

Mein PC ist gewachsen. Auf einmal liegt er oberhalb von 5k.  Aber er wurde nicht am Stück gekauft.
Hier Mainboard, CPU und Speicher für 2,5K
Da die Wakü für 1K
Dann eine Graka für 1K
Später die 2. Graka für weitere 1,4k
Nebenbei die drei PCIe SSDs für weitere 1,2K
Und irgendwann die drei Monitore für weitere 2k, oder das kleine 3Moni Set für 1,5K

Alles zusammen? No Way


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Um die 900€
Ich schau, dass ich nur das notwendigste an Hardware kaufe und das gesparte Geld investier ich dann lieber in Alkohol.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Mein System wird bald den 2. Geburtstag feiern 
Bis jetzt habe ich circa 2000 Euro investiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

5000-6000€ würde ich sagen. Ist schwer zu schätzen, weil ich ja ständig was hinzufüge und austausche. Zum Release kommen 2x GTX 1080 hinzu.  Wenig für einen Rechner ausgeben lohnt nicht, weil es dann nur halb so geil ist. Lieber hart arbeiten und sich dann was anständiges holen.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Maximal 2000 seit 2012.
Anfangs sehr viel AMD und Low End Kram, mittlerweile fast nur noch High End.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## cerbero (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Das aktuelle dürfte mit den ganzen Sperenzchen in den letzten 4 Jahren sicherlich über die 1600 € kommen - und je nach dem wie die Preise sich verhalten demnächst über die zweitausender gehen wenn ich mir vielleicht doch eine 1080 hole.

PC-Bauteile kauft man nun nicht jeden Monat neu oder in riesigen Mengen, da gehen solche Summen für mich völlig in Ordnung.

Wenn ich überschlage was ich die letzten Jahre so an PCs für andere zusammengebastelt habe liegt die Spannweite irgendwo zwischen ~200 und 2000 €. - und der teuerste PC ging an meine Teuerste


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Mal zusammenrechnen, was ich für meinen jetzigen PC investiert habe...

i7-2600K + ASRock H77 Pro4-M (gebraucht in der Bucht): 210,-
8 GB Crucial Ballistix XT DDR3-1600: 45€
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500W: 58€
Gainward GTX 760 Phantom 2G (im Alternate Outlet): 120€
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB: 80€

(NoName-Gehäuse, Festplatte und optisches Laufwerk war vorhanden)

Kaufpreise der bisher verbauten Komponenten gerundet also 510€

Heutiger Neukauf: eine HIS Radeon R9 390 IceQ X2 OC (Rev.2)  für 269€ im Mindstar geschossen. 
Käme dann also insgesamt auf knapp 800€ _(wobei sich durch Verkauf der GTX 760 (mit Restgarantie) und des Hitman-Codes zur 390 vermutlich nochmal rund 100€ wieder reinholen lassen)_

Sehe es aber schon kommen, dass ich ein neues Gehäuse brauche aus Platz- und Belüftungsgründen, also nochmal 60 - 70€ für ein Nanoxia DS3/4. Und bei der Gelegenheit dann noch gleich einen Ben Nevis für die CPU dazu für rund 20€. Also insgesamt nochmal 80 - 90€, sprich wir wären dann im hohen 800€-Bereich.

/edit: Ganz vergessen, auf die zweite Hälfte der Frage einzugehen 

/update:

- Fractal Design Define R4 für 63€ im Alternate Outlet (Gehäuse war unbenutzt, nur die Verpackung hatte ein paar Dellen. Darum hat vermutlich ein vorheriger Besteller die Annahme verweigert oder bei denen im Lager war    einfach jemand unvorsichtig und sie haben es überhaupt gar nicht erst in den regulären Verkauf geschickt)
- BeQuiet! Pure Rock gebraucht für 25€ inkl. Versand hier über den Marktplatz
--> Insgesamt also knapp 900€

Ich bin ja bisher relativ günstig rumgekommen bei diesem Rechner (habe übrigens noch eine HD 6750 für 60€ von eBay vergessen, die vor der GTX 760 drin war), von daher gibt es wenig zu bereuen. Ja, manchmal hätte ich mir auch das Geld besser sparen sollen, andererseits ist es eben auch ein vollwertiges Hobby. Sowohl das Zocken, als auch das Schrauben, das Planen, das sich darüber austauschen - und das Schnäppchenjagen  Was mir bisher glaube ich ganz gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Cool das hier immer mal wieder Leute vobeikommen und neues Schreiben. Einfach klasse.


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*

Ich würd mal behaupten knappe 2000,00 Euronen


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal behaupten knappe 2000,00 Euronen


Wenn man Fragen darf was sind den so für Komponenten verbaut?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nun, die letzten Jahre stagniert ja alles, und die aktuellen Konsolen haben die Anforderungen auch ein Stück hochgetrieben deswegen hab ich aktuell mal wieder etwas mehr ausgegeben. Aktuell kostet mein PC ca. 1,5K  und nochmals ca. 800€ für Peripherie incl. Monitor.
> Das ganze innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre zusammengekauft. Wenn man den ausgangs PC dazurechnet, kommen nochmal 270€ für meine alte HD7950 dazu sowie ca. 500€ für meinen alten i5 mit Board und RAM.


Dein PC (GTX980 und i7 6700K) kostet keine 1500 Euro, für den Preis bekommst Du schon eine GTX980ti.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Für Games gebe ich jährlich höchst unterschiedliche Beträge aus. In den letzten Steam sales ware es etwas mehr, da ich mir meine alten Lieblingsspiele aus sämtlichen Jahrgängen zusammengekauft habe. Hab somit endlich auch alle Games bis 2016 in meiner Bibliothek. Das sind zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich viele (ca 150) aber ich geh da lieber nach qualität statt quantität. Die Zeit die ich investieren muss hat für mich einen höheren Wert als das Geld, das ich dafür bezahlen muss (bekommt man eh hinterhergeschmissen). Ansonsten kaufe ich eben, was mir zusagt. Das können dann jährlich 200€ sein oder auch 500€.


Ist bei mir auch nicht anders, je nachdem was an Games rauskommt, letztes Jahr z.Bsp. war es nicht wenig (GTAV, The Witcher 3, Dying Light uvm).



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich aber wieder deutlich weniger ausgeben. Solange ich 60 FPS bei ner zeitgemäßen Auflösung bei etwas verbesserter Konsolengrafik erreiche bin ich zufrieden. Aktuell ist das etwas teuer geworden, aber sobald es billiger geht, werde ich auch billiger kaufen. Ständig Ultra Details lohnen sich einfach in keinster Weise. Letzen endes ist es eh nur Konsolengrafik in "etwas schärfer". Und wenn man die Ports bzw. AAA Games durch hat, dann zockt man eh wieder irgendwelche Online Games, die fast keine Leistung brauchen...


Anscheinend kennst Du keine Konsolengrafik, spiel mal z.Bsp. The Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 auf den Konsolen und vergleiche es mit Deiner PC Version, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Letzten Endes war ich mit meinem alten 800€ PC als die alten konsolen noch am Markt waren leistungsmäßig genauso zufrieden, wie jetzt mit meinem 1,5K PC. Meine Ansprüche and Framerate, Auflösung und Grafikqualität sind die selben geblieben., die Komponenten sind einfach viel teurer geworden und gleichzeitig haben die neuen Konsolen die mindestanforderungen der Spiele drastisch erhöht.


Das passiert aber immer wenn eine neue Konsolengeneration kommt, dafür wird ja auch die Grafik besser, oder willst Du mit alter Grafik spielen, dafür aber immer 4K und 60 Frames haben?


Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise weiter steigen, dann werd ich mich von der Plattform auch verabschieden, und wenn die Konsolenzyklen deutlich kürzer werden könnte das auch durchaus eintreten. Kommt halt drauf an, wie stark die Grafik gepushed wird. Wenn die NEO Hardware für 1080p 30 bei neuen Spielen reichen soll, dann wird eine GTX 1080 wohl gerade so für meine Ansprüche ausreichen, was mir zu teuer wäre. Vermutlich wirds aber bei der NEO eher auf 1080p60 hinauslaufen, womit sich die Anforderungen neuer Spiele nicht verändern würden. Man wird es sehen...


Die Preise steigen nicht, und wenn dann nur sehr geringfügig, heute es ist sogar insgesamt viel billiger, weil man in der Regel die CPU über Jahre behalten kann, ich hab meine CPU 3.5 Jahre lang behalten können, das war vor 8 Jahren z.Bsp. nicht möglich. Die Grafikkartenpreise bewegen sich ca. auf gleichem Niveau, man siehe sich damals die Preise für die 8800 Ultra (700 Euro) oder 8800GTX an (500 Euro). Rechnet man das inkl. Inflation und Preisanpassung an sind die Preise damals wie heute fast identisch. 


Laggy.NET schrieb:


> PC macht halt erst richtig spaß, wenn man Leistungsmäßig überlegen ist und sich von Konsolen absetzen kann und höhere Auflösungen sowie Framerates fahren kann. Wenn die Konsolen aber immer halbwegs aktuell bleiben, dann wird dieser Anspruch am PC zwangsläufig extrem teuer und damit würde es sich für mich auch nicht mehr lohnen. Es wäre a) teuer und b) zeitaufwändig.


Und wenn man "nur" leicht über den Konsolen ist, dafür aufgrund der viel höheren Anzahl an Spielen, den Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, der Möglichkeit den PC für quasi alles zu nutzen dann lohnt es sich nicht? Dann ist es weder zeitaufwendig noch teuer.

Zum @Topic

Ende 2012 habe ich mir einen PC für 700 Euro gekauft (mit HD7870 und i5 CPU und 8GB Ram).
Ende 2014 kam das erste Upgrade, eine GTX970 für ca. 340 Euro, jedoch sind meine Ansprüche plötzlich stark gestiegen, ich wollte mehr.
Ich kaufte mir ein 1440P Monitor für 330 Euro (Dell U2515H), das war Mitte 2015, und daraufhin verkaufte ich meine GTX970 für gut 280 Euro und holte mir eine GTX980ti für 730 Euro und ein neues Netzteil für knapp 100 Euro.
Vor Kurzem habe ich auch noch ein Skylake Bundle gekauft (i7 6700K und 16GB Ram inkl. Board) für ca. 630 Euro, die alten Teile brachten mir noch gut 160 Euro.
Rechnet man alles zusammen komme ich auf gut ~2400 Euro.

Ich bin mit meinem Setup sehr zufrieden, was mir fehlt ist ein schönes Gehäuse, das alte Bitfenix Shinobi passt da nicht so gut zu der guten Innenausstattung.

Bereuen tu ich es keinesfalls, ich verbringe jährlich wohl tausende Spielstunden mit dem Ding und es macht mir einfach sehr viel Spaß, ich würde es auch jederzeit wieder machen!

Wobei ich erwähnen muss dass ich auch vor 2012 PC Gamer war, vor dem erwähntem PC besaß ich eine GTX470 inkl. i7 920 und 6GB Ram, davor eine HD4870, davor eine HD3870, davor eine Nvidia 9600GS, als CPU eine Intel E2200 mit nur 2GB Ram (das war glaube ich 2007 als Crysis kam ). Später kam ein Intel E7400 hinzu, das brachte einen ordentlichen Boost, und wiederum etwas später kam ein Q8200 dazu weil Spiele plötzlich doch von mehr als 2 Kernen profitierten.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Dein PC (GTX980 und i7 6700K) kostet keine 1500 Euro, für den Preis bekommst Du schon eine GTX980ti.




Wie kommst du denn darauf? Du weißt doch gar nicht, was ich verbaut habe. 
Hier die Komponenten: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Grafikkarte ist ein anderer Boardpartner und die SSD ist die aktuellere Version. Der Rest ist 1:1 identisch. Dass man für den selben preis mehr Leistung bekommt ist klar, dafür muss man anderswo einsparen. Aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass mein PC nicht diesen betrag kostet, wenn er das, wie du siehst tut. 


Und mit dem Rest hast du ja auch recht, aber auch wieder nicht. Wir haben nunmal andere Ansichten und Vorstellungen.


----------



## Dyos83 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wenn man Fragen darf was sind den so für Komponenten verbaut?



 Ja klar darfst du : ) Palit Jetstream GTX 980ti, MSI Z97 Mpower, i7 4790k,  be quiet Dark Power Pro 10,  G.Skill F3 16Gb Ram


----------



## RavionHD (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt ihr für  Euren PC ausgegeben?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Du weißt doch gar nicht, was ich verbaut habe.
> Hier die Komponenten: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Grafikkarte ist ein anderer Boardpartner und die SSD ist die aktuellere Version. Der Rest ist 1:1 identisch. Dass man für den selben preis mehr Leistung bekommt ist klar, dafür muss man anderswo einsparen. Aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass mein PC nicht diesen betrag kostet, wenn er das, wie du siehst tut.
> ...



Tatsächlich, ich habe Deine Festplatten nicht berechnet.
Aber selbst für weniger als 1500 Euro lässt sich ein PC mit GTX980ti und i7 6700K realisieren, siehe:
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
https://geizhals.eu/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-75e250b-a1194261.html
https://geizhals.eu/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html
https://geizhals.eu/western-digital-wd-blue-2tb-wd20ezrz-a1311445.html
https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gvkb-a1327025.html
https://geizhals.at/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-snb-150-kkw1-rp-a821723.html

~1453 Euro.


----------

